# Welwyn Garden City 2015 (Hertfordshire, UK)



## Mollerz (Apr 1, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WelwynGardenCity2015

http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/wgc2

100 competitor limit

enjoy


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

WHY U NO STREAM!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 1, 2015)

Out of curiosity, is there a total time for 4BLD?


----------



## Myachii (Apr 1, 2015)

Right in the middle of exam season.
*adds another competition to list of ever-growing 2015 competitions that I can't go to*


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a total time for 4BLD?


Not really. It's whatever you can fit in the time scheduled (including scrambling etc)


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 1, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Not really. It's whatever you can fit in the time scheduled (including scrambling etc)



Ok, thanks


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 1, 2015)

can you also register me for 2x2 I messed up during registration


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> can you also register me for 2x2 I messed up during registration



Done.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 1, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Done.



Cheers!


----------



## JunA266 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmmmm....Looks at calender....COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Berd (Apr 2, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Right in the middle of exam season.
> *adds another competition to list of ever-growing 2015 competitions that I can't go to*


Sums me up really too


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Sums me up really too



Me in 2 years


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dayum... I hand in my dissertation on the 29th so I'll see how confident I'm feeling...


----------



## JunA266 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh god, I signed up for one-handed, I am awful at it, but it might be fun...


----------



## Berd (Apr 2, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> Oh god, I signed up for one-handed, I am awful at it, but it might be fun...


That's my thought process too [emoji14]


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 3, 2015)

Would love to go but could probably only manage one day and my 2 favourite events are on different days. I'd suffer with some of those cut offs too. On the plus side it's only an hour away.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 3, 2015)

Done. I've put down for everything I can make the hard cut in. Should be done by 1 on the Saturday and then hopefully I can pop back for the first round of 3x3 on the Sunday. No big cubes though.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Ages to go but I'm going to do goals. They'll probably be completely wrong. 

3x3: Sub 17 average, sub 15 single.
4x4: Sub 1:10 average, sub 1:05 single.
5x5: Sub 2:10 average, sub 2:05 single.
2x2: Sub 4.5 average, sub 3 single.
3BLD: Success.
OH: Sub 40 average, sub 35 single.
Feet: Sub 2:20.
Megaminx: Sub 2:10.
Pyraminx: Sub 7 or sup 30 if my first two results suck.
Square-1: Sub 35.
Clock: Have one.
Clock: Sub 25.
Skewb: Sub 8 (really depends if I care).
6x6: Sub 5 single, IDC about average.
7x7: Sub 7 single, ditto.
MBLD: 2/2 in less than 20 mins.


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Ages to go but I'm going to do goals. They'll probably be completely wrong. [emoji14]
> 
> 3x3: Sub 17 average, sub 15 single.
> 4x4: Sub 1:10 average, sub 1:05 single.
> ...


You only get 20 minutes for a two cube attempt.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> You only get 20 minutes for a two cube attempt.



Oh yeah.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 13, 2015)

I really hope the competitor limit fills up. ABHC kind of failed on that.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I really hope the competitor limit fills up. ABHC kind of failed on that.



You can only really make a competition big by giving it a big name. If Worlds 2015 was a regular Brazillian comp with a big competitor limit, only about 200 would go.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> You can only really make a competition big by giving it a big name. If Worlds 2015 was a regular Brazillian comp with a big competitor limit, only about 200 would go.



guess im just waiting till UK Champs 2015 then.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2015)

I was never expecting reg to fill up especially since it's in exam season. It would be nice but I mainly just wana cover the venue costs.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I was never expecting reg to fill up especially since it's in exam season. It would be nice but I mainly just wana cover the venue costs.



I'm just greatful that there are comps in Hertfordshire


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 13, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I'm just greatful that there are comps in Hertfordshire



Hopefully events will continue to be held in this part of the country.

I'll probably have a go at competing (eventually) but I can't make this one.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2015)

Goals: 

2x2x2: sub-2/sub-3
3BLD: sub-30/NR mean
4BLD and 5BLD: Do a Chris Hardwick/Mo3 in both


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 27, 2015)

Is anyone selling a 4x4?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 27, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Is anyone selling a 4x4?



Messaged you on FB


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 27, 2015)

My friend Fabio Kyriacou can not make it so he can should be removed from the competitors list.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 27, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> My friend Fabio Kyriacou can not make it so he can should be removed from the competitors list.



Done


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone willing to sell a clock? Doesn't have to be that good, just decent condition


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 27, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> My friend Fabio Kyriacou can not make it so he can should be removed from the competitors list.



Oh What noo! I wanted to finally meet someone with the same name as me


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 29, 2015)

What happened to the good old days of premier inn doing rooms at £29/night.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 29, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> What happened to the good old days of premier inn doing rooms at £29/night.



Now people like me live 20 minutes away and can just drive . This comp might reach 80?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 29, 2015)

Maybe. If it was out of exam period we might've hit 100. I still think the venue could accommodate 120 at a push.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, not going to be able to make it to this one anymore, too much other stuff has come up and I can't afford it. Sorry guys


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 1, 2015)

I've completed work on the competition banner. Hope everyone is excited!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I've completed work on the competition banner. Hope everyone is excited!
> 
> View attachment 5121



A+ 10/10 would bang


----------



## CubingwithChris (May 1, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I've completed work on the competition banner. Hope everyone is excited!
> 
> View attachment 5121



Quoting Berd "GJ!"


----------



## Hssandwich (May 1, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I've completed work on the competition banner. Hope everyone is excited!
> 
> View attachment 5121



You are the first MS paint artist I have net.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> You are the first MS paint artist I have net.



It wasn't even done on MS Paint!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 2, 2015)

Pls people register. We need 85


----------



## BillyRain (May 2, 2015)

Does anyone need a room share on either friday or saturday night? 

Failing that.. can anyone give me hotel room floor space?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 2, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Does anyone need a room share on either friday or saturday night?
> 
> Failing that.. can anyone give me hotel room floor space?



Don't you live in Hertfordshire? It's not too far.


----------



## BillyRain (May 2, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Don't you live in Hertfordshire? It's not too far.



Social drinking... not socially acceptable to drink and drive... laziness? All of these three things justifies the need for a hotel


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 5, 2015)

*Goals:*
2x2 - sub 4
3x3 - sub 14
4x4 - sub 50
5x5 - sub 1:40
SQ1 - sub 25
Clock - sub 8
Skewb - sub 7
MBLD - 5/5


----------



## BillyRain (May 6, 2015)

Goals:

Beat Conor Cronin at at least one event.
The rest of the time... drink heavily and enjoy myself.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 6, 2015)

Goals: single/average
2x2: sub 2 sub 3
3x3: sub 10 sub 12
4x4: lol
5x5: sub 2 sub 2:10
6x6: lol
7x7: lol
Pyraminx: NR? NR?
Skewb: sub 3 sub 4
Sq1: sub 40 sub 50
Feet: lol
OH: sub 22 sub 26
BLD: sub 3
4BLD success


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 6, 2015)

Well um goals... Yay
2x2 sub 3 sub 4
3x3 sub 13 sub15
4x4 sub 1:07 sub 1:15
5x5 come second last, then practice like crazy after and almost half my time, then get a huachuang and beat my pb in the first three solves and not be a failure. So basically what happened with 4x4.
3BLD a sub 5 success
Pyraminx sub 6 sub 7.5
Skewb beat the world record by 3.11 seconds.
OH sub 25 sub 30
Clock maybe buy one? SOMEONE SELL ME A CLOCK 

Adam will there be a ABHC 2015?


----------



## lejitcuber (May 6, 2015)

3x3: sub 12, sub 14
4x4: sub 55, sub 59
5x5: sub 2:10, sub 2:15
2x2: sub 2.998, sub 4
OH: sub 27, sub 30
BLD: sub 2:30, success
Feet: sub 2:30, average Can I please be signed up.
Sq1: sub 30, sub 35
Megaminx: sub 2, sub 2:10
Pyraminx: sub 3, sub 3.86
Clock: Pb, Pb
Skewb: Wr, sub 3.1


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 6, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> 3x3: sub 12, sub 14
> 4x4: sub 55, sub 59
> 5x5: sub 2:10, sub 2:15
> 2x2: sub 2.998, sub 4
> ...



really? Only world record single? go for average, pretty sure you can... Unless I beat you to it.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 6, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> sub 3.86



Don't you dare...


----------



## giorgi (May 6, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Well um goals... Yay
> 2x2 sub 3 sub 4
> 3x3 sub 13 sub15
> 4x4 sub 1:07 sub 1:15
> ...



I am not sure if this helps but you can find lots of rubik's clocks on ebay (I got one a week ago and after lubing it was pretty good) http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=rubiks+clock&_sacat=0


----------



## lejitcuber (May 7, 2015)

> really? Only world record single? go for average, pretty sure you can... Unless I beat you to it.



Edited


----------



## Ollie (May 7, 2015)

Revised goals:

3x3x3: pb average
4x4x4: pb average
2x2x2: top 5 finish
5BLD: sub5:30 safety
MultiBLD: 15/15, don't rush


----------



## fabdabs1234 (May 7, 2015)

goals:

2x2: sub 2 sub 3 
3x3: sub 10 sub 12
4x4 sub 43 sub 50
5x5 sub 1:40 sub 1:47
6x6: sub 3:30 sub 3:40
7x7: sub 5:40 sub 5:50
skewb: sub 4.5 sub 7.5
pyra: sub 4.5 sub 6.44
clock: sub 13 sub 15
sq 1: sub 50 get one
mega sub 2 sub 2:20
OH: sub 22 sub 26


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 7, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Adam will there be a ABHC 2015?



It doesn't look like it. That may change.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 7, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> 3x3: sub 12, sub 14
> 4x4: sub 55, sub 59
> 5x5: sub 2:10, sub 2:15
> 2x2: sub 2.998, sub 4
> ...


dammit...


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 7, 2015)

giorgi said:


> I am not sure if this helps but you can find lots of rubik's clocks on ebay (I got one a week ago and after lubing it was pretty good) http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=rubiks+clock&_sacat=0



Thanks, I will probably get one from eBay.


----------



## JunA266 (May 8, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: sub-8 average (yes I am that bad).
3x3: sub-35 average (yep, still awful)
Skewb: Sub-15 average (Alright this is just getting stupid)
OH: I might come out of it so no idea.

Other goals:
Have fun.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 10, 2015)

Goals:

Hold awesome comp
Get a pb in the process (haven't practiced anything at all so luck will be a factor)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidster (May 11, 2015)

Can I be added on Square-1 please


----------



## Mollerz (May 11, 2015)

Sidster said:


> Can I be added on Square-1 please



Done


----------



## Sidster (May 11, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Done



Thanks


----------



## lejitcuber (May 11, 2015)

Can I be signed up for feet please.


----------



## BillyRain (May 11, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Can I be signed up for feet please.



But you oredy have feet........................................


----------



## CHJ (May 11, 2015)

billyrain said:


> but you oredy have feet........................................



he wouldn't need to ask again if he had two rounds!!!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 13, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Can I be signed up for feet please.



Done



CHJ said:


> he wouldn't need to ask again if he had two rounds!!!!



If you want the number of rounds changed I doubt you'll be happy with the result =P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyRain (May 13, 2015)

"Is the bar open yet?" - Me, WGC 2015, Most Of The Time.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 14, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> "Is the bar open yet?" - Me, WGC 2015, Most Of The Time.



Has there ever been another WCA with alcohol in?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 14, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Has there ever been another WCA with alcohol in?



You mean WGC with alcohol in it?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 14, 2015)

My friend Jack Colbeck registered but isn't sure if he did it correctly, can you tell me if he did? Thanks.


----------



## Mollerz (May 14, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> My friend Jack Colbeck registered but isn't sure if he did it correctly, can you tell me if he did? Thanks.



He hasn't turned up on the registration list so I'm assuming not, ask him to register again.


----------



## JunA266 (May 15, 2015)

Can you take me out of OH before I have a freaking heart attack over stress of not praticing please?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 15, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> Can you take me out of OH before I have a freaking heart attack over stress of not praticing please?



I can take you off the list if you want but it's easy enough to throw away your score sheet if you don't want to compete. You might feel like it on the day and even without practice you can pick up a pb single on a nice scramble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JunA266 (May 15, 2015)

Ok, if I don't want to on the day I will come up to the table or whatever. Cheers.


----------



## quickalt (May 15, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> Ok, if I don't want to on the day I will come up to the table or whatever. Cheers.



It sounds more sensible to _not_ come up to the table if you don't want to do it.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 15, 2015)

quickalt said:


> It sounds more sensible to _not_ come up to the table if you don't want to do it.


Nope, because then someone will look for you in case you haven't realised it's your group because we're nice like that 

People should come up and remove their scoresheet if they aren't doing an event


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 16, 2015)

Unless we're Mollerz and you are Zak


----------



## newtonbase (May 16, 2015)

I may be removing a few sheets due to lack of practice myself.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 17, 2015)

So yeah, hey. This is going to be my first competition. Feel free to say "hi" and give me one of those manditory newbie wedgies I was told about.

Seriously though, looking forward to meeting you all. I'm sure this'll be fun!


----------



## JediJupiter (May 20, 2015)

woop, cool, I can't wait to meet you.

Goals:


Spoiler




sub 17 average 3x3
sub 1:30 average 4x4
sub 40 average OH
sub 30 single OH
not pop in 3x3
sub 6 average 2x2
not fail at pyra
obtain free food/drink
not pop square-1
turn reasonably fast at square-1


----------



## JunA266 (May 20, 2015)

Fee food is the most important goal...


JediJupiter said:


> woop, cool, I can't wait to meet you.
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mollerz (May 21, 2015)

Goals:

Have Fun
Drink Some Alcohol
Get a Personal Best Maybe
Get lots of information on organisational timing
Assassinate anyone who misscrambles a cube


----------



## quickalt (May 21, 2015)

Goals:


Go.
Don't worry about beating 3x3 PBs (4 comps is enough).
5x5 avg cutoff
Sub 6 with Ortega
Mega avg cutoff
Feet mean cutoff (much better chance than last time)
Don't care about Pyra but beat PBs
3BLD sub 10 success
Obtain a 6x6
Bigcubes hard cutoffs.
Sub 37 square 1
2/2 MBLD


----------



## LucidCuber (May 21, 2015)

Anyone got any lube for sale?


----------



## JediJupiter (May 21, 2015)

messaged you Greg, and yeah, food is my #1 priority.


----------



## newtonbase (May 21, 2015)

Do I need change for parking?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 21, 2015)

No. Parking is free next to the venue.

If the parking is full and you need to park in the hotel car park there should be a few people with rooms and not cars so could add your number plate to their room.


----------



## newtonbase (May 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 21, 2015)

Goals? Ehhh...


Go
Average around 50 secs on 3x3
Meet some cool people
Come to terms w/ the fact that I'll probably come in last place in all the events I do, and face it with dignity
Try not to get lost when I walk back to the hotel*
Try not to get mugged when I walk back to the hotel*
Have a good time
Keep spaghetti leakage to a minimum
Don't lose my hat anywhere

*I'm one of those _unscrupulous snoozers_ who didn't book at the Premier inn next door in time, so I'll have to walk a considerable distance to reach a different hotel. Just in case you were wondering.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 21, 2015)

I was wondering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickalt (May 21, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Goals? Ehhh...
> 
> 
> Average around 50 secs on 3x3
> Come to terms w/ the fact that I'll probably come in last place in all the events I do, and face it with dignity



3x3 last place average for last 6 UK comps: 1:23.67, 2:29.87, 43.31, 1:21.25, 1:28.22, 1:11.15.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 21, 2015)

Goals:
Delegate, and not organise
Mega PBs I guess, although I'm a bit out of practise after much improvement a month ago
PBs in another specific event
Make everyone jealous with my new cube bags
Finish a whole pint (edit: of beer)


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 21, 2015)

of Vodka?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 21, 2015)

quickalt said:


> 3x3 last place average for last 6 UK comps: 1:23.67, 2:29.87, 43.31, 1:21.25, 1:28.22, 1:11.15.


Ooo, I didn't think there'd be any beyond a minute. Good to know, I guess. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## newtonbase (May 22, 2015)

quickalt said:


> 3x3 last place average for last 6 UK comps: 1:23.67, 2:29.87, 43.31, 1:21.25, 1:28.22, 1:11.15.



I have last place fear too. That 43.31 looks a bit dodgy but there seems to be quite a few first timers. 

Goals
3x3 - not last
2x2 and pyraminx - relearn algs and don't bore the judge
3BLD - get a solve*
4x4 - beat hard cut off
Skewb - hand in sheet
Other - don't be the oldest competitor
Lists - learn to format

*This is my main goal and the only thing I've practiced but confidence is low.


----------



## newtonbase (May 22, 2015)

quickalt said:


> 3x3 last place average for last 6 UK comps: 1:23.67, 2:29.87, 43.31, 1:21.25, 1:28.22, 1:11.15.



I have last place fear too. That 43.31 looks a bit dodgy but there seems to be quite a few first timers. 

Goals
3x3 - not last
2x2 and pyraminx - relearn algs and don't bore the judge
3BLD - get a solve*
4x4 - beat hard cut off
Skewb - hand in sheet
Other - don't be the oldest competitor
Lists - learn to format

*This is my main goal and the only thing I've practiced but confidence is low.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 22, 2015)

^Might wanna delete one of those posts, bud.

Anyway, aaaaah, the weekend is almost upon us, and I'm nervous and panicing because I've been solving a little bit slower than usual today, and ohcrapwhatdoIdowhatdoIdo!?
Possibly unwarrented anxiety aside, my things are packed, and I'm real excited to meet everyone. I may have already told you that, but a little emphasis never hurt anyone.

See you all tomorrow, and best of luck!


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Berd (May 22, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I have last place fear too. That 43.31 looks a bit dodgy but there seems to be quite a few first timers.
> 
> Goals
> 3x3 - not last
> ...



Really hoping on your 3BLD! Good luck!


----------



## LucidCuber (May 22, 2015)

Goals:

3PBs, BLD solve would be nice, but memory has been slipping lately :/


----------



## newtonbase (May 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Really hoping on your 3BLD! Good luck!



Thanks. I really do need luck. Haven't had time for a practice solve for 2 days and at my speed I'll only get one attempt. 

Sum total of my 2x2 practice has been reading some algs this evening while putting my daughter to sleep. When I packed my bag it was the first time I'd touched the cube in months.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 22, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> and I'm nervous and panicing because I've been solving a little bit slower than usual today,


...And just after I say that, I get a(nother) fluke PB of 38.67, wuuut!?



newtonbase said:


> Thanks. I really do need luck. Haven't had time for a practice solve for 2 days and at my speed I'll only get one attempt.
> 
> Sum total of my 2x2 practice has been reading some algs this evening while putting my daughter to sleep. When I packed my bag it was the first time I'd touched the cube in months.


Wow, and there I was, kicking myself about neglecting my own practice!

Especial good luck to you, my friend!


----------



## newtonbase (May 22, 2015)

Good luck to you too. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 22, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JunA266 (May 23, 2015)

Goodluck er'body


----------



## Ollie (May 23, 2015)

Too early for this ship


----------



## CubingwithChris (May 23, 2015)

um Eli how'd ya get a 6.97 Ao5 for Pyraminx first round?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 23, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> um Eli how'd ya get a 6.97 Ao5 for Pyraminx first round?



Had he been practising? Doesnt look too far from his other comp results...

Sad about the counting 6, Harry


----------



## CubingwithChris (May 23, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Had he been practising? Doesnt look too far from his other comp results...
> 
> Sad about the counting 6, Harry



He Average's 4...


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 23, 2015)

2x2 round 1: 
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' R U R


----------



## CubingwithChris (May 23, 2015)

Congratz Ollie for the 0.74 single!


----------



## giorgi (May 23, 2015)

last year Ben got 0.75 at WGC! and now again at WGC 0.74! GJ Ollie!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 23, 2015)

scotzbhoy said:


> 2x2 round 1:
> U2 R' F R U R' U' F' R U R



RIP again to UK 222 singles rank

Congrats Ollie ^^


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2015)

Congrats on the NR Ollie!

E: that's only 1/20 of a second off the WR :O


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

Dat scramble...


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2015)

Wat, gj Ollie!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2015)

lel wat gj ollie! got .66 on dat scramble


----------



## Ollie (May 23, 2015)

Very cheeky 2x2x2 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Very cheeky 2x2x2 single


WR was so easy on this scramble :^) than get atleast that 5bld sub5 and 4bld sub2 pls


----------



## ryanj92 (May 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Very cheeky 2x2x2 single


clicky


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 23, 2015)

Wasn't expecting that one, GJ Ollie! I'm surprised nobody else got sub-1 though, nerves I guess.


----------



## Myachii (May 23, 2015)

Wow, what was the scramble?


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 23, 2015)

Damn Ollie, you nearly pulled out a *really* unexpected WR.


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Wow, what was the scramble?


This

also, Ollie is now better at 2x2 singles than he is at Multi


----------



## quickalt (May 23, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Wasn't expecting that one, GJ Ollie! I'm surprised nobody else got sub-1 though, nerves I guess.



James got 0.86+2.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 23, 2015)

congrats on finally getting an NR, harry ^^


----------



## CubingwithChris (May 23, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> congrats on finally getting an NR, harry ^^



And keeping it...


----------



## Hssandwich (May 23, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> congrats on finally getting an NR, harry ^^



Thanks, there could be another round of skreb later though


----------



## CubingwithChris (May 23, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Thanks, there could be another round of skreb later though


Cool more SKEWB!!!!


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2015)

Why didn't Ollie do 4BLD?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 24, 2015)

He isn't here today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> He isn't here today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh lol ok


----------



## Myachii (May 24, 2015)

Congrats Harry on the Skewb NR and Ollie on the 2x2 NR 

I'll hopefully be able to come to whatever the next comp is (unless it's in Scotland or Ireland )


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2015)

Daniel shepped Rob in the Megaminx final, teehee


----------



## JediJupiter (May 24, 2015)

Achievements: 


Spoiler




sub 17 average 3x3 *nope *
sub 1:30 average 4x4 *awww yeaa*
sub 40 average OH *yup*
sub 30 single OH *no*
not pop in 3x3 *I didn't pop in any official solves which counts*
sub 6 average 2x2 *yeah*
not fail at pyra *I totally failed at pyra*
obtain free food/drink *yessssssssss*
not pop square-1 *surprisingly that was also okay*
turn reasonably fast at square-1 *what kind of goal was this, but I guess I did?*




DYK:


Spoiler




I'm not dating tyler
free food and drink happened loads
if I had that 4 move scramble I would have gotten 1.24
second fastest female in UK for 3x3 avg woaaah
actual fastest Uk female for OH average and 2x2 average
maru is a good condiment apparently
second round 2x2 average was 1.8 seconds worse than first round
fast rouxers were not there :'(
"I've never heard of roux before. Oh so that's why alau does so many M moves in example solves!"
thought I misscrambled because I was looking at the wrong face ...
GOT CHOCOLATE


----------



## Hssandwich (May 24, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Goals: single/average
> 2x2: sub 2 yes, but overshadowed by all the 4 move people sub 3 no, yes without the plus 2
> 3x3: sub 10 no, 11.19 sub 12 nope, caps coming off ruined average
> 4x4: lol k4 ftw
> ...


----------



## JediJupiter (May 24, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> lol k4 ftw



you k4?


----------



## LucidCuber (May 24, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> I'm not dating tyler





If you say so


----------



## Hssandwich (May 24, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> you k4?



Not very well, but yes, I use it very occasionally to mess around, I average 58 with Hoya and 1:30 with K4


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 24, 2015)

Got back home not too long ago.

Again, it was so great to meet you all. Thanks so so much to the organisers and delegates for having me, and thank you _everyone_ for the splendid time, and for putting up with me. My first comp was not a disappointment. I mean my shameful 3x3 performance was disappointing, yea, but the competition was ace.

Can't wait for our paths to cross again at some other comp, yeah?

---



JediJupiter said:


> DYK:
> -I'm not dating tyler





Spoiler



Pfffft, I'm totally out of your league anyway, sista.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 24, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Well um goals... Yay
> 2x2 sub 3 *no*sub 4 *no*
> 3x3 sub 13 *yes*sub15 *so sad*
> 4x4 sub 1:07 *OMG I GOT 2 SUB 1s* sub 1:15 *annihilated it*
> ...


So not too bad, very disappointed with 3x3 and 2x2. Thanks for the great comp Adam.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 24, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Can't wait for our paths to cross again at some other comp, yeah?



Nice to meet you! See you next comp 



DuffyEdge said:


> *Goals:*
> 2x2 - sub 4 *NO*
> 3x3 - sub 14 *NO*
> 4x4 - sub 50 *NO*
> ...


----------



## quickalt (May 24, 2015)

I lost a white super floppy cube, and a black ShengShou Pyraminx (actually a PUZL but I think they're nearly identical). One of the plastic bags I brought some cubes in was thrown away, hopefully it was empty. :/

Goals and DYK and stuff.



quickalt said:


> Goals:
> 
> 
> Go. *Yup*
> ...



DYK:

I suck at feet Xcrosses.
I suck at feet too.
In 4x4 round 2, I got a faster average than my previous PB single.
Which is also my overall PB by several seconds AFAIK.
Wanted a Skewb sub 10 single, almost got a sub 10 average.
The only free food I got was 3 chocolate bars and a revel, and I only ate 1 of the chocolate bars.
Rob lent me a clock because it was too hard for him to scramble mine.
I only met the clock avg cutoff (on my terrible clock) because of a 3 corner skip.
Ollie didn't win Lunch. 
I still can't turn properly in OH.
Still yet to scramble.
I suggested replacing 3x3 final with feet round 2.
I barely beat my Harrow results in 3x3 round 2.
I beat Mollerz in Sq1. 

I really need to stop getting so angry at bad solves. Deliberately +2ing my Sq1 solve might have cost me a sub 40 average. I deliberately pushed two of my puzzles off the table after bad solves, which probably damaged them slightly and also gave me my first 3x3 DNF.  I guess this would be helped if I stopped failing so much though.


----------



## newtonbase (May 24, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Goals
> 3x3 - not last *Yay*
> 2x2 *DNS*and pyraminx *Not last* - relearn algs *No*and don't bore the judge*Doubtful*
> 3BLD - get a solve* *Complete disaster*
> ...



DYK
Parity should only be solved when there is parity
My first judge was young enough to be my grandchild
Tyler's hat
Went teetotal for a week so I could practice
Catching up now
My ear plugs blocked all sound apart from one high pitched parent
Ollie is a lovely fellow
Cheeky single
Nerves + 3BLD = scrambled cube
Nearly made 2nd round of 3x3
Staying for 2nd round would have resulted in divorce
I like judging
Should have done more of it
Cubers are a great bunch of lads


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2015)

quickalt said:


> I lost a white super floppy cube, and a black ShengShou Pyraminx (actually a PUZL but I think they're nearly identical). One of the plastic bags I brought some cubes in was thrown away, hopefully it was empty. :/
> 
> Goals and DYK and stuff.
> 
> ...


Hehehe I know who you are.


----------



## JediJupiter (May 25, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> i have lots of goaaals and i didn get any



That sucks! But did you do better than last comp?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 25, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Goals:
> Delegate, and not organise *Largely yep*
> Mega PBs I guess, although I'm a bit out of practise after much improvement a month ago *Yep*
> PBs in another speci*F*ic *E*v*E*n*T* *Yep*
> ...


Many success


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 25, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Goals:
> 
> Hold awesome comp
> 
> Get a pb in the process (haven't practiced anything at all so luck will be a factor)



I would say so.

I got 5 out of a possible 11 pbs. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey (May 25, 2015)

3x3 sucks


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 25, 2015)

joey said:


> 3x3 sucks



I feel your pain. I needed a 15.80 on last solve for sub 15 average. Me fail too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 25, 2015)

Oh yea, I forgot I did this.



Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> -Go *As if I wouldn't have*
> -Average around 50 secs on 3x3 *Nooooo*
> -Meet some cool people *Yeeeee*
> -Come to terms w/ the fact that I'll probably come in last place in all the events I do, and face it with dignity *I didn't come last in anything, if I recall, so yeeee*
> ...



DYK??-


Spoiler



-There are people who go to comps who have really really tight tensions, at least in comparison to the floppy Gans I use.
-When I take off my hat, my face shapeshifts entirely, and nobody recognises me
-Aolong v1s are overrated, I say
-I was worthy enough to hand-shake Harry Savage at one point
-The bar man was very irresponsible and didn't ask me for ID even tho I have the babyface of a 14 year old, tsk tsk tsk. (I _am_ of age though, don't worry.)
-I spent a fruitless amount of time looking around at my surrounding Cubers, wondering "_Wait, which one of these people is supposed to be Alex Lau?"_
-I should consider going for a WR in "Most Toilet breaks taken during an offical WCA competition". GBOWR, here I come!
-Newtonbase doesn't look quite as old as he says he is.
-Jessica smiles a lot. And we aren't dating, we swear!
-Connor is a real nice bloke, and his girfriend convinced me to give all my puzzles formal pet-names.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> -I was worthy enough to hand-shake Harry Savage at one point


You are one of few, my friend.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 25, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh yea, I forgot I did this.
> 
> -Keep spaghetti leakage to a minimum Debatable



Well, you didn't leak anywhere near as much spaghetti as I was expecting, considering 



> -I should consider going for a WR in "Most Toilet breaks taken during an offical WCA competition". GBOWR, here I come!



I think this comp was my personal record too for toilet breaks


----------



## Mollerz (May 25, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Goals:
> 
> Have Fun *Yes, although on Saturday I was considering jumping off the balcony*
> Drink Some Alcohol *Yes*
> ...



Ok


----------



## newtonbase (May 25, 2015)

> -I should consider going for a WR in "Most Toilet breaks taken during an offical WCA competition". GBOWR, here I come!


Once you had found them! 


> -Newtonbase doesn't look quite as old as he says he is.


Bane of my life for the first 30 years but it's a good thing now. 


> -Jessica smiles a lot.


She does doesn't she.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 25, 2015)

DYK:

-6 PBs, the 3 expected ones(6 single/avg, 7 single), and 3 unexpected (OH, 4 avg, 5, single)
-Best sleep of any competition I've ever been to
-I drove in each day despite a 65 mile drive
-I left my bag at the venue, so another 130 mile round trip soon :/
-Tyler turned out to actually be a mentally stable normal human being.
-Yet again I could have got a new 3x3 average dependant on a good final solve, which I failed.
-I'm starting to feel about blind how I feel about FMC
-Ethan is starting to get fast
-I broke my 7x7 single by 2 minutes, by simply buying a better cube.
-A bottle of Maru I bought went missing :/
-This was in my top 3 comps of all time.
-Best venue I've been to also, hopefully there'll be more Welwyn Garden City comps.
-Least consistent 5x5 average ever :/
-Just made it into the final again
-11th out of 71 is my best performance in a while.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 25, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> DYK:
> -Tyler turned out to actually be a mentally stable normal human being.



_...For all you know._

Anyway, congrats on making it to the finals mate, gj. Sorry to hear that you forgot your bag, hopefully it's all still there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 25, 2015)

The bag is safe. Unfortunately it probably would've cost more to post than the 130 mile round trip because of the weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2015)

DYK

- UK comps are always happy days
- I can't thank Adam enough for the many nice things he's done for me this weekend
- there were lots of bunnies outside the venue and they were hella cute
- so was Joey many years back
- you guys are all "absolute legends"
- never have there been this many "quali'y bants" all at once
- trying to stay under the 30 minute parking limit at Sainsbury's is the thrill of a lifetime
- Sainsbury's actually has amazing hot pizza; absolutely quali'y
- I can't believe James/Jim didn't drink "coco vanille" this time
- outstanding French conversations were had nonetheless
- it's super nice to be able to just take a nap in an actual bed in a 45 minute break between events
- the data entry chocolate was addictive
- I haven't eaten this unhealthy in many months (#noregretstho)
- Ollie is a lad
- Breandan's English accent remains unbeaten; "I am going to take a baaath. I will be back shooortly"
- I got a 1:04.30 5x5 single which is my third fastest solve ever 
- I also got a 4:06 7x7 single with Breandan's cube which is by far my best ever; sub-4 hopefully soon
- James is pro at baseball
- he is not pro at team solve because he always rotates the cube like a weirdo
- I'm happy about my 6th consecutive win in the UK
- my final could have been a lot better: 7.08, 7.40, 9.16 (with a corner twist that I'm 85% the scrambler did), (6.92), (11.99 cross mistake)
- I'm still very pleased with my 8.01 and my 7.88 average because I decided to use my OH cube literally one minute before the first round
- I'm really thankful for this community (#cheesy)


----------



## scottishcuber (May 25, 2015)

Yes said:


> - I'm really thankful for this community (#cheesy)



omg lame


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 25, 2015)

So uhh- I did a whole bunch of recording of stuff around the competition. I wanted to make a little montage of the weekend in general, so I could point to it at any point and be all like "Yeee, that was my first comp". *But* being the humongous moron which I am, I wiped the entire memory card while people were doing Multiblind. Silly me. 

I did, however, record the 3x3 finals if anyone wants general footage for any reason. Of course, I couldn't record every solve so this is mainly just pointing the camera around, focusing on one or two individuals at a time (Which were mostly people sitting in the front row of tables, for sake of ease, and I never claimed to have a huge attention span anyway.).

Here it is.

Sorry for the bad cameramanship.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 26, 2015)

Thank you all for coming along and making it such a great competition.
I love organising and am happy to do it all over again in the near future.

Special thanks to everyone who judged and scrambled more than they competed.
I kinda wish I didn't have to call for judges as often as I did but hopefully that'll improve in the future, especially at comps when there isn't such a large percentage of new competitors.

I guess some DYKs are in order since I still can't seem to get some much needed sleep.



Spoiler: DYK...



bank holiday traffic turns 70 min drives into 3 hour ones but I had fully expected it from experience?

great fun in the Beefeater with good friends followed by epic bants in the hotel room results in minimal sleep?

up at 6am both days and waiting for the breakfast to be brought out to help me start to feel human again?

the room would've been set up perfectly if the entire plan had been printed but remarkably well since it hadn't?

at times I wanted to be wearing a T-shirt saying "If your question can be answered by someone less busy please feel free to find someone matching that description" but I guess that's to be expected?

I got asked where to put rubbish when I had just put a black bag at every non competing table and exit?

should've built more time into the schedule to setup but everything ran smoothly from that point onwards so we never fell more than 15 mins behind?

Daniel's secret event was feet?

it showed and CHJ should probably practice to keep his NRs?

4 move 2x2 solve and 5 moves for James?

I only did 4 warm up solves all weekend and they were before 4x4 since I hadn't solved one since the previous comp?

3 solves isn't enough when you have devoted so much time and effort into 5BLD but hopefully the 2x2 lol single helped a bit?

Massive chunk off of my Mo3 pb in 1st round of 3BLD and also haven't practiced at all since last comp?

2 pbs in 6x6 and once again not a single solve since last comp?

Saturday night is a little blurry?

apparently Ethan just sniffed pepper?

was super glad I put 3 quiet events at the beginning of Sunday to get my head back in the game?

I did just about practice 5x5 enough to slice a little off my average but Zak's still better than me according to his WCA stats?

MBLD? =D


Spoiler







I start my final cube at 16:30 and remove my blindfold at 18:00 if you want to skip ahead (I would highly recommend this option). The fail gets 'interesting' at 12:00.

I left the final cube 1 move from solved intentionally which adds 2 seconds to my official time. I did it accidentally 2 official attempts in a row so now I do it because I want to.

I'm shaking my head so much towards the end of the failed cube because I'm pretty sure I've forgotten to undo a set up move but I didn't have the guts to correct my mistake. I was over thinking it which resulted in me messing up again shortly after.

I seem surprised to see so many people around me when I finish. I was only a couple of minutes under the 1 hour limit, picked up 1st place, was the organiser of the comp and the only person in the room competing at the time. I guess in hindsight I shouldn't've been surprised =P



time to learn TuRBo and actually practice to challenge for gold medals when the likes of CHJ, Ollie and Matt compete?

changed the toner, it then printed 2 sheets before deciding that plain paper would do?

had plenty of spare sheets and only 2 rounds to write out but I'll be having serious talks with my printer about gravity and balconies incase it decides it wants to act up earlier in a comp?

very low catch success rate when it came to chocolate?

missed out on sub 15 yet again?

only needed 15.8 on the last solve but as above no practice leading up to comp so I didn't expect much from any event so really pleased with everything except my parity filled 4x4 rounds?

Conny knocked it out of the park even with a corner twist which I really hope was in the 15%?

also got to chat with him for over 4 hours straight which was awesome?

KT stopped filming just a little too soon?

Greg cares more about getting the equipment home safely than his cubes?

hacky sack would be much easier with table tennis paddles attached to the top of your shoes?

non eventful drive home was exactly what I needed and gratefully received?

I never did get that cheeky Nando's but there's always today?

DYKs have far fewer in jokes when you spend the entire time organising but far more rewarding than chilling with your friends for the weekend?


----------



## SenorJuan (May 26, 2015)

@Tyler: When you 'wipe' a memory card, you only really wipe a tiny bit (it's quicker for the electronics to do) and recovery of data can be successful. There's several programs around on the net that do this, one clunky but effective one I've used is PhotoRec by Christophe Grenier. Worth a try, there's really nothing to lose.
http://www.cgsecurity.org/


----------



## Mollerz (May 26, 2015)

Results
Scrambles ~ Password: somethingunique


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2015)

Scraped into top 25000 for average. Get me. 

Time to add my ID.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 26, 2015)

ok so 2x2
R1 
a: 1.71 avg5 
b: 1.43 avg5
c: 2.05 avg5

R2
a: 2.12 avg5 (counting 2.6)
b: 1.97 avg5 (counting 2.7)

done on an ipad, but with a SS 2x2.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 26, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> ok so 2x2
> R1
> a: 1.71 avg5
> b: 1.43 avg5
> ...



For the 3rd scramble in r1 group a, did you get the t-cll with the two swap? That was my 1.92.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 26, 2015)

Reached my interim goal of UK top 20 for sum of singles


----------



## scottishcuber (May 26, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> For the 3rd scramble in r1 group a, did you get the t-cll with the two swap? That was my 1.92.



nah i got a 1.0x which was an easy cancellation of pure sune CLL.

scramble: U2 R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U' R'

solution: x' U L' U L U L' U L U2


----------



## Hssandwich (May 26, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> nah i got a 1.0x which was an easy cancellation of pure sune CLL.
> 
> scramble: U2 R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U' R'
> 
> solution: x' U L' U L U L' U L U2


How did i not notice that lol.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 26, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> How did i not notice that lol.


----------



## Mollerz (May 27, 2015)

J`ey's best work: https://youtu.be/kBJ_AFOEl5k


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2015)

I do feel quite good about myself.

5x5 Single - 1:04.30 http://youtu.be/bbQEf-amqno



Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;bbQEf-amqno]http://youtu.be/bbQEf-amqno[/video]


----------



## Myachii (May 27, 2015)

Yes said:


> I do feel quite good about myself.
> 
> 5x5 Single - 1:04.30 http://youtu.be/bbQEf-amqno
> 
> ...



Huachuang?

And GJ, I'd love to be that fast at 5x5


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2015)

Thanks! AoChuang.


----------



## Myachii (May 27, 2015)

3x3 Group A Round 2... I would have got a 12.68 average holy... I would've made 8th place and qualified for the finals.

Btw, 3x3 Group C Round 2 Scramble 1, lovely xx-cross. I hope lots of people noticed it.


----------



## Brest (May 28, 2015)

*James Molloy* - 11.26 3x3 av5 - Welwyn Garden City 2015



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 F2 L' D' F2 L R2 B U2 L' F D

x y2 // inspection
R' B' D R' F2 D // cross
U' L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R // COLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.53	60	4.13	62	4.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	10.60	35	3.30	37	3.49		F2L/Total	73.0%	58.3%	59.7%
LL	3.93	25	6.36	25	6.36		LL/Total	27.0%	41.7%	40.3%

Cross+1	4.20	12	2.86	12	2.86		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	34.3%	32.4%
OLS	3.92	22	5.61	23	5.87		OLS/Total	27.0%	36.7%	37.1%
PLL	0.88	11	12.50	11	12.50		PLL/LL		22.4%	44.0%	44.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



R' F U F' D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B

x' // inspection
D' U2 L F' D2' // cross
L' U L d L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L d' L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.69	61	5.71	64	5.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.28	35	5.57	36	5.73		F2L/Total	58.7%	57.4%	56.3%
LL	4.41	26	5.90	28	6.35		LL/Total	41.3%	42.6%	43.8%

Cross+1	2.64	12	4.55	12	4.55		Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	34.3%	33.3%
OLS	2.40	16	6.67	17	7.08		OLS/Total	22.5%	26.2%	26.6%
PLL	1.36	17	12.50	19	13.97		PLL/LL		30.8%	65.4%	67.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R L' U' B2 R F' U' L2 U' B U R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 B2

x y2 // inspection
R' U' R' F B U' L2' D2' // partial cross
U L' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U L // 2nd pair
r U' r' // finish cross
y U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R d' R U' R' F' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.99	59	4.92	64	5.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	7.24	29	4.01	33	4.56		F2L/Total	60.4%	49.2%	51.6%
LL	4.75	30	6.32	31	6.53		LL/Total	39.6%	50.8%	48.4%

Cross+1	2.48	12	4.84	12	4.84		Cross+1/F2L	34.3%	41.4%	36.4%
OLS	3.24	17	5.25	18	5.56		OLS/Total	27.0%	28.8%	28.1%
PLL	1.48	20	13.51	21	14.19		PLL/LL		31.2%	66.7%	67.7%

Cross+1 measured until end of 1st pair (even though cross is only partial)
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R L' U' B2 R F' U' L2 U' B U R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 B2

x y2 // inspection
R' U' R' F B U' L2' D2' // partial cross
U L' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U L // 2nd pair
r U' r' // finish cross
U' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R d' R U' R' F' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



F' U' F D' B' R' B' R L F U R' L B2 L2 F2 U2 R L

y2 x // inspection
D L l U' l' D2' // Xcross
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
y2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.10	58	5.23	67	6.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.76	33	4.88	38	5.62		F2L/Total	60.9%	56.9%	56.7%
LL	4.34	25	5.76	29	6.68		LL/Total	39.1%	43.1%	43.3%

Cross+1	1.40	6	4.29	7	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	20.7%	18.2%	18.4%
OLS	3.56	23	6.46	27	7.58		OLS/Total	32.1%	39.7%	40.3%
PLL	1.62	13	8.02	16	9.88		PLL/LL		37.3%	52.0%	55.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U' F D' B' R' B' R L F U R' L B2 L2 F2 U2 R L

y2 x // inspection
D L x' R U' l' D2' // Xcross
U' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
y' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R2' R U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



U B' R' B R2 F U' F R' L U L' D2 R' L2 F2 R' D2 L2

x y2 // inspection
R2' F r U (x' y') L' U L D2' // Xcross
y' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U R d' R U' R' // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.83	45	4.58	51	5.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.08	25	4.11	30	4.93		F2L/Total	61.9%	55.6%	58.8%
LL	3.75	20	5.33	21	5.60		LL/Total	38.1%	44.4%	41.2%

Cross+1	1.92	8	4.17	11	5.73		Cross+1/F2L	31.6%	32.0%	36.7%
OLS	3.12	16	5.13	16	5.13		OLS/Total	31.7%	35.6%	31.4%
PLL	1.12	12	10.71	13	11.61		PLL/LL		29.9%	60.0%	61.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U B' R' B R2 F U' F R' L U L' D2 R' L2 F2 R' D2 L2

x y2 // inspection
R2' F r U (x' y') L' U L D2' // Xcross
U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U R d' R U' R' // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r B // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.26	59	5.27	65	5.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.76	32	4.78	36	5.28		F2L/Total	60.0%	54.5%	54.9%
LL	4.50	27	6.00	29	6.52		LL/Total	40.0%	45.5%	45.1%

Cross+1	2.17	10	4.60	10	4.75		Cross+1/F2L	32.1%	30.9%	29.0%
OLS	3.07	19	6.09	21	6.74		OLS/Total	27.2%	31.5%	31.8%
PLL	1.49	17	11.21	19	12.56		PLL/LL		33.0%	61.7%	63.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.63	57	4.87	62	5.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	7.39	31	4.25	35	4.71		F2L/Total	63.6%	55.5%	56.5%
LL	4.24	25	5.95	27	6.33		LL/Total	36.4%	44.5%	43.5%

Cross+1	2.53	10	3.96	11	4.27		Cross+1/F2L	34.2%	31.8%	31.0%
OLS	3.25	19	5.79	20	6.22		OLS/Total	27.9%	33.2%	32.8%
PLL	1.29	15	11.30	16	12.38		PLL/LL		30.5%	57.9%	59.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.83	45	5.71	51	6.04[/COLOR]

F2L	6.08	25	5.57	30	5.73
LL	3.75	20	6.36	21	6.68

Cross+1	1.40	6	4.84	7	5.73
OLS	2.40	16	6.67	16	7.58
PLL	0.88	11	13.51	11	14.19
```






Spoiler: Notes



Statistics
*Total* is the total solve - timed from timer start to timer stop

*F2L* is the first two layers - timed from timer start to end of 4th pair
*LL* is the last layer - timed from end of 4th pair to timer stop

*Cross+1* is the cross and first pair (or Xcross) - timed from timer start to end of 1st pair
*OLS* is the last slot (4th pair) and orientation of the last layer (OLL) - timed from end of 3rd pair to end of OLL
*PLL* is the permutation of last layer - timed from the frame before the first move to the frame after the last move (does not include any pre- or post-AUF/rotations)


----------



## Hssandwich (May 28, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 3x3 Group A Round 2... I would have got a 12.68 average holy... I would've made 8th place and qualified for the finals.
> 
> Btw, 3x3 Group C Round 2 Scramble 1, lovely xx-cross. I hope lots of people noticed it.



I think I did, was it the one where a D or D' could solve a square and the there was another pair already mad?


----------



## Myachii (May 28, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I think I did, was it the one where a D or D' could solve a square and the there was another pair already mad?



I'm not sure but I'm pretty sure there was a pre-made pair, because I was only going for the single x cross when I noticed the pair whilst solving cross.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 28, 2015)

Some classic award ceremony banter from Adam

[youtubehd]LTF3513je_I[/youtubehd]


----------



## Hssandwich (May 28, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Some classic award ceremony banter from Adam
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTF3513je_I



Hehehe


----------



## Mollerz (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Berd (May 29, 2015)

Hahaha great vid! #HARRYISSAVAGE


----------



## Myachii (May 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Hehehe



I hope you realise that this will haunt you for the rest of your cubing career xD

Great job all


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 29, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I hope you realise that this will haunt you for the rest of your cubing career xD


Unless he actually starts willingly shaking people's hands when getting rewards, but where's the fun in that, eh?


----------



## LucidCuber (May 29, 2015)

Finally got my bag back, after 5 hours total in traffic.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 29, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Finally got my bag back, after 5 hours total in traffic.



Was this your bag of cubes? If so, how did you manage to leave THAT there.


----------



## Myachii (May 29, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Was this your bag of cubes? If so, how did you manage to leave THAT there.



Ikr xD It probably was a second bag he had or something.


----------



## Mollerz (May 29, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Ikr xD It probably was a second bag he had or something.



Nope, it was all of his cubes!


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 29, 2015)

I like doing award ceremonies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myachii (May 29, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I like doing award ceremonies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You were good at it on the video xD


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2015)

DYK:

I filmed exactly one of Daniel's 3x3x3 solves and one of Breandan's 3x3x3 solves without their permission of they both got OLL skips 

Proof:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J1-dkggT5w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIL68qd3_js


----------



## Myachii (May 29, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> DYK:
> 
> I filmed exactly one of Daniel's 3x3x3 solves and one of Breandan's 3x3x3 solves without their permission of they both got OLL skips
> 
> ...



Wow 

What cubes did both use?


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2015)

What do you do with your free time when you go a week without your cubes? It could be quite liberating (unless you have a few spares(I'm sure he does but it's more a theoretical question)).


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> DYK:
> 
> I filmed exactly one of Daniel's 3x3x3 solves and one of Breandan's 3x3x3 solves without their permission of they both got OLL skips
> 
> ...



Similar OLL skips too (one was R' U2 R U R' U' R, the other was R U2 R' U' R U R')


----------



## kinch2002 (May 30, 2015)

The were 4 "Shepps" at this comp (first 4 solves worse but beat their average):


*Event**Round**Name**Pos**Average**1**2**3**4**5**Name**Pos**Average**1**2**3**4**5*3331Eli Jay10135514181304183413301316Aurelien Souchet111380132412951773118115202221Zak Messenger10493507884485486466Ricky Bailey115003605834804635582221Robert Clarke165563897493125666531Nathan Liebenson24627374508123100013842221Jesse Tipton30675829783423610633Maximilian Berkmann32689730744105594860


----------



## LucidCuber (May 31, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> What do you do with your free time when you go a week without your cubes? It could be quite liberating (unless you have a few spares(I'm sure he does but it's more a theoretical question)).



It was the longest I've gone without doing a single solve of any puzzle in 9 years. It felt so good to actually do some solves finally though. I was really starting to get withdrawal :/ Someone I've improved massively though, got an 11.01 average almost straight away, I think my fingers actually needed the rest.


----------



## confusedcuber (Jun 1, 2015)

Any chance of there being any UK comps in June/July?


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 1, 2015)

confusedcuber said:


> Any chance of there being any UK comps in June/July?


http://www.ukca.org/archives/1693


----------



## confusedcuber (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeh, but thats August, wanted june/July for a reason.

Thanks though


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 1, 2015)

No. Irish is the next then both our delegates will be in Brazil for Worlds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, unless you count the Irish nationals (early July), no. I'd bet that whenever there's an event taking place in the British isles, it'll be on the "Upcoming Competitions" part of the UKCA site.

[Ninja'd by Adam]


----------



## confusedcuber (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah that makes sense, thanks guys no worries.

I was the guy at your table with the gans 356 and hualong btw mr comfy hat. (I think that was you..you had a comfy hat)


----------

